# [Solved] Scrollwheel mouse

## Luc484

Hi. I've been trying to setup the scrollwheel of my mouse, but there's nothing to do. I followed some guides from wiki and the gentoo handbook, but the scroll is nover available. This is my xorg.conf:

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"

my mouse is a logitech with two buttons + scroll. For you, where's the problem?

Thanks very much.Last edited by Luc484 on Mon May 02, 2005 8:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ctachta

Hi Luc484,

I am also quite new to Linux so here is my guess.

Try to change this  Option "ZAxisMapping" "6 7".

In fact try to find which are the proper values by running xev from a terminal and then move your cursor over the window and move the scroll wheel you will see at your terminal the values that your keys have. Place these values to ZAxisMapping.

Restart X.

I hope that helps.

ctachta

----------

## Luc484

I've tried with that tool, but when I move the wheel, nothing appears on the terminal. When I move the mouse or click the buttons, I see, but not when I scroll the wheel. How can I solve the problem?

Thanks.

----------

## jdgill0

If this is a PS/2 mouse, try changing /dev/mouse to /dev/input/mice (or mouse0) within your xorg.conf.

----------

## iainel

Following this tutorial should help set it up  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Luc484

So, a mouse with a scrollwheel is a mouse which has a number of buttons equals to the number of buttons plus two for the scroll?

----------

## shadow_dancer

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> So, a mouse with a scrollwheel is a mouse which has a number of buttons equals to the number of buttons plus two for the scroll?

 

yep.. you have two scrolls these will be four.  and if you can not push the scroll you need to subtract:D

cheers,

sd

----------

## Luc484

doh! (to be read homer-style  :Smile: ) I tried almost every possible combination of the options buttons and ZAxisMap, but there is nothing to do. The srollwheel doesn't work. What could be the problem? Now I'm using:

Option "Buttons" "5"

Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

with a 2 buttons mouse + clickable scrollwheel.

Thanks for the patience.

----------

## shadow_dancer

 *jdgill0 wrote:*   

> If this is a PS/2 mouse, try changing /dev/mouse to /dev/input/mice (or mouse0) within your xorg.conf.

 

did you read/try that?? 

should work. do you have some weird messages in your og file - from the X server?

cheers

sd

----------

## Luc484

Yes, I didn't say that, anyway I tried that too. Now I'm using /dev/input/mice but it doesn't work.

Unfortunately I don't know what "weird messages" are. What should I check?

Thanks again.

----------

## shadow_dancer

is this a USB mouse?

you wrote that you read the docu, so you checked that

```

If your mouse isn't working, you will first need to find out if it is detected by the kernel at all. PS/2 mice are (device-wise) seen as /dev/psaux. Other mice (like USBs) are seen as /dev/input (or /dev/input/mice). In either case you can check if the devices do represent your mouse by checking the output of those files when you move your mouse. To end the session press Ctrl-C.

Code Listing 4.3: Checking the device files

# cat /dev/input

(Don't forget to press Ctrl-C to end this)

```

where exactly is your mouse? you can play also with the Protocol. sometimes only "PS/2" works.

weird messages :

```

cd /var/log

grep -i mouse XFree86.0.log

grep  -i warning XFree86.0.log

grep -i error  XFree86.0.log

...

...

```

you need to change the file name. i am in a museum machine, using the old Xfree server.  :Wink: 

cheers

sd

----------

## Luc484

 *shadow_dancer wrote:*   

> is this a USB mouse?
> 
> you wrote that you read the docu, so you checked that
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I've tried that, but cannot understand the result. If I use the command with /dev/input it answers that it is a directory, and stops. If I use the other two (/dev/input/mice and /dev/psaux) something appears. Some strange symbols appear on the terminal when I move the mouse. Is it the normal output?

 *shadow_dancer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> weird messages :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

OK. I report you the output:

bash-2.05b# grep -i mouse Xorg.0.log

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 5 and 6

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 6

(**) Mouse1: SmartScroll: 1

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

bash-2.05b# nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf

bash-2.05b# grep -i warning Xorg.0.log

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

bash-2.05b# grep -i error Xorg.0.log

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

Do you see something strange?

Thanks.

----------

## shadow_dancer

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (**) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
> 
> (**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 5 and 6
> ...

 

why ZAxisMapping 5 and 6 ???? should be 4 and 5 ....

i don't know what is "SmartScroll" ...

 :Question: 

cheers

sd

----------

## Luc484

 *shadow_dancer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> why ZAxisMapping 5 and 6 ???? should be 4 and 5 ....
> 
> i don't know what is "SmartScroll" ...
> ...

 

Well, I've tried that too, but nothing changed. The mouse and the buttons work, but the scrollwheel not. The strange fact is that I've never had problems with any other distributions.

----------

## shadow_dancer

```

Section "InputDevice"

     Identifier "Mouse3"

     Driver "mouse"

     Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

     Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

     Option      "Buttons" "5"

     Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

```

this is my xorg.conf - note that it is a USB mouse. but exact like yours: 5 buttons.

i don't know what to do. this is not a distro problem. somehow xorg and your configuration are in conflict.

sorry, mate.

cheers

sd

----------

## Luc484

My one is equal. The only thing that differs is the Device option. Boh...

----------

## titaniumlou

Hi Luc, have you tried taking out the Emulate3Buttons options?

----------

## The New Guy

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> My one is equal. The only thing that differs is the Device option. Boh...

 

I solved this by playing with the USB options in the kernel config.

----------

## Luc484

 *The New Guy wrote:*   

>  *Luc484 wrote:*   My one is equal. The only thing that differs is the Device option. Boh... 
> 
> I solved this by playing with the USB options in the kernel config.

 

Yes, but my mouse is not USB.

----------

## Luc484

arg... gays, no one has any idea of how helping me? I've been reading many docs online, but I can't find my problem with this mouse. Well, I can even live without the scrollwheel of course  :Smile: , but I would really know at least why it isn't working.

Any suggestion?

Thank you all again.

----------

## Luc484

Eheheh, this is very strange. Just now, I found out that the scrollwheel has started to work  :Smile: . I'm not joking... I've been trying everything, but nothing. Now, without modifying anything, it works. Maybe some upgrade? I've just upgraded everything with emerge world.

Since the problem has been solved I add [Solved] to the subject.

----------

